# Carboy Airspace - Balloon?



## Affe (Aug 18, 2011)

Would it be possible to eliminate some airspace in a carboy with a balloon?

Blow the balloon up inside the carboy, and bring the end past the stopper to secure it to the top of the container.

I initially thought that it would probably block the neck of the carboy, preventing the release of CO2, but then I realized that the additional pressure would cause the balloon to shrink in size. As the pressure was released, the balloon would once again increase in size.

Just curious -- I noticed someone had noted they used marbles to reduce head space, but I find that solution to only work for small amounts of head space as they will surely cause loss of end product when siphoning/racking.

Thoughts?


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm trying to picture that but I don't see how the pressure is released if you have enough seal around the bung to keep the air in the balloon. Just not seeing how the Co2 would escape. When I have just a little too much head space, I add a small amount of juice. I know it might dilute the alc a very extreme amount, but I don't see where it has hurt mine yet. Just my inexperienced opinion!


----------



## Dugger (Aug 18, 2011)

I had floated a similar idea quite some time ago - well, actually I guess it was a submerged idea!! 
Anyway, I thought about inserting a balloon/condom in the carboy and filling with water to bring up the level; I haven't tried it (haven't found any balloons/condoms laying around to use!) but in theory it should work and since it would sink (I think), wouldn't plug the airlock.


----------



## Flem (Aug 18, 2011)

I would suggest racking the wine to a smaller carboy if you had a lot of headspace. If you had a small amount of space, some of us top it off with a similar wine. Just a couple of suggestions. Good Luck!!


----------



## Boyd (Aug 18, 2011)

You do not have to worry about head spacy if the wine is still making co2 as the co2 being produced will keep the wine safe.

As far as the baloon is concerned, even tightly tied off will lose air that has oxygen in it.

Blow up a bloon and let it set for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 18, 2011)

The only thing I would be worried about by doing that is a rubber taste in the wine after exposure to the balloon.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with Sarah - I wouldn't use a balloon. I would suggest if you have a lot of headspace - rack to a smaller vessel. If the headspace is minimal - i would either top off with water/juice/like wine.


----------



## Affe (Aug 19, 2011)

Ahh, Boyd and SarahRides both have good points...

It was just a half-baked idea, thanks for the replies


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2011)

AFFE you're killing me with that avatar! LOL Sure hope thats not a future mil because you know what they say.


----------



## Affe (Aug 19, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> AFFE you're killing me with that avatar! LOL Sure hope thats not a future mil because you know what they say.



ROFL, that makes two of us! Hahaha!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 19, 2011)

Glass marbles would work better


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 19, 2011)

I've tasted a balloon, but not a condom, so as for taste, you'll have to experiment yourself. Many balloons are powdered to keep the rubber from sticking to itself; so that may not be good. Balloons tend to break down pretty easily when exposed to the elements and the also must have small holes as they tend to deflate over time.

Some people will purge the open space with an inert gas. One of the easiest ways to eliminate head space is by topping up the carboy by using a bottle of similar wine.


----------



## joea132 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah I tossed the idea around and tried to have some sort of breakthrough myself. The only thing that is practical and reasonable for any home winemaker is to use marbles. But you need a crapload of marbles.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 20, 2011)

Imparted taste would certainly be a potential issue; I don't think there would be any transfer of water/oxygen to the wine since there would be no pressure differential, but I am not sure. There may be some product out there that would avoid these issues. Topping up is easier and what I do.


----------

